# Wythe Bowhunters



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Must be hot....shorts and tank tops OMG!!! Our "Skeeters" up here would eat you alive.

Course looks WAY-FLAT. 

Nice groups.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Hot*

yes very hot and humid, thunder storms around us all day!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I haven't seen the scores posted yet. Were there many folks shooting? The President of Wythe Bowhunters told me they needed to work on a few of the butts but I'm not sure if that happened. Did you all have any/many pass throughs?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*no shooters*

just us 8 from Wv we had a blast!!! I had allmost all my points pullout from pass throughs. its a shame Larry cant get any help down there its a great range I wish it was closer to us its over 2 hours for me
the scores werent that great but here they are

Chuck 540
Mayor 535
Lowell 530
Stan 529
Steve 526
Big Chew 492
Xring1 270 half 
Zack 257 half


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

What bow is Tony shooting know. Could not tell from the pic.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Trianglefs*

its a limbsaver I dont remember which one!


----------

